# Jan Hus (John Huss) and the Hussites



## x.spasitel (Jul 8, 2007)

I've written some articles about these very interesting areas of proto-Reformation history, which I think you all might find quite interesting:

http://www.allempires.com/article/index.php?q=jan_hus

http://www.allempires.com/article/index.php?q=effects_hussites

These were my _magnum opi_ in 11th grade.


----------

